# Problems with Worms 2 on Windows 7



## tcottarel (Jul 13, 2011)

Hello all,

After a long tedious process, I finally got Worms 2 on my Virtual Machine Windows 7.

It opens, and I can create teams, I can change the game settings, but then when I try to start a game, it closes.

Then an error message pops up that says "Worms 2 has stopped working". When I click "show details", it tells me this:

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	Frontend.exe
Application Version:	1.0.1.5
Application Timestamp:	3528da98
Fault Module Name:	Frontend.exe
Fault Module Version:	1.0.1.5
Fault Module Timestamp:	3528da98
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Offset:	000c54db
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Information 1:	f771
Additional Information 2:	f771374ca3baa99dc0d3cb109963f778
Additional Information 3:	0f05
Additional Information 4:	0f055e82a67d0f62823b5f1663fd5e1f



I already tried right clicking on the icon\properties\compatibilty\Run this program as Windows 95 and 98/Me, but to no avail.


I would really like to play Worms 2, since I remember playing it and loving it when I was younger.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

-Tristan


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Was Worms 2 DOS based?


----------



## tcottarel (Jul 13, 2011)

No, I didn't get it off a disk.


----------



## tcottarel (Jul 13, 2011)

Anyone? I'd like to play Worms 2.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

What do you mean by didn't get it off a disk?


----------



## tcottarel (Jul 13, 2011)

Well you asked me if it was DOS based. Doesn't that mean Disk Operating System, as in from a CD?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

no. DOS was a different OS that ran behind Windows 95 and earlier.

where did you get the game if it wasn't from a CD?


----------



## tcottarel (Jul 13, 2011)

Well I lost the original game disc, so I downloaded it off a website.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

which site?


----------



## tcottarel (Jul 13, 2011)

http://nahoo.net/downloads/games/


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Unfortunatley we cannot assist with this game as it's 1) not the retail CD and 2) it's not from an official source. The fact you are using that site may pose problems anyways as it would be set up a certain way. Also you mention a virtual machine, it may not work within one. At least I have never got games to work.


----------



## tcottarel (Jul 13, 2011)

Ok. Thanks anyways.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

closing for reasons stated.


----------

